# The Olympics...Awesome Canada!



## Bfgrn (Mar 1, 2010)

Our friends up north did an awesome job hosting the Olympics. The numerous stories of the great hospitality and warmth of their citizens reflects what a great country Canada is and Canadians are. 

We are fortunate as Americans to have a such a true friend and neighbor that shares our largest border.

And a special respect for Joannie Rochette. She pulled off a courageous performance. Her mom would be so proud...

*Joannie Rochette* entered the Vancouver Olympics as Canada's top contender in ladies' figure skating. But tragically, and unexpectedly, her mother passed away just days before Rochette was to take the ice. Her performance in the short program was spot-on, making everything look effortless.

But at the conclusion of her performance, it became clear the emotional weight she was carrying. She broke down in tears, the grief that was still so raw finally bubbling to the surface. She managed to pull off another spectacular performance in the free skate and clinched the bronze medal, inspiring a lot of people along the way with her tremendous courage.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 1, 2010)

They did great.

They wanted to "Own the Podium"...and they did by winning the most Gold Medals.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 1, 2010)

Final medal count...

Olympic Medals: Gold, Silver, Bronze : Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics







Nodar Kumaritashvili; November 25, 1988  February 12, 2010


----------



## California Girl (Mar 1, 2010)

It's about time they did something right.


----------



## ItHappens (Mar 1, 2010)

Tell them to get their GD airforce out of my backyard.

http://www.itpas.org.uk/images/Canada Geese.jpg


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 1, 2010)

And Canada got 14 gold medals!  I guess it helps to live in an igloo 11 months out of the year.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Final medal count...
> 
> Olympic Medals: Gold, Silver, Bronze : Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics
> 
> ...


The medal counting system should change. Bronzes shouldn't be worth their weight in gold. Meaning Gold metals should be worth more than Silver and Bronze and Silver shoul be worth more than Bronze in the medal counting.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 1, 2010)

ItHappens said:


> Tell them to get their GD airforce out of my backyard.
> 
> http://www.itpas.org.uk/images/Canada Geese.jpg



They can be nasty during breeding time. I have a summer home on Lake Ontario and there are thousands of them on the island. Once there are goslings, the ganders get extremely territorial. I've had them chase me and try to bite me when I walk by...

But they sure are one of God's beautiful creatures...

One good thing, they don't 'drop' while flying...LOL


----------

